# Carving sofa legs designed in neoclassical style - Amazing Carving skills



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

The sofa is designed in neoclassical style, the parts on the chair are carved with patterns according to the design.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Love to see your guys carving these beautiful pieces, Yamato - excellent work!


----------

